# Dubai UAE



## Michelle1109 (30 March 2017)

Hi team

Anyone in dubai?


----------



## MagicMelon (21 July 2017)

I'm not, my brother lives there so we go sometimes and hear about the joys of living there frequently   Do you live out there?


----------



## Michelle1109 (22 July 2017)

I do!!

And it's flipping hot hahah!!


----------



## Mahoganybay (22 July 2017)

My daughter (aged 25) lives in Dubai, we visited in April, was very hot then.

Do you have horses / ride over there?


----------



## Michelle1109 (22 July 2017)

I do own a horse here,,,,,, very hard to manage due to heat  

Lots of water and AC


----------



## WandaMare (22 July 2017)

How hot is it there, I am just back from Spain where it was mid 30s and that was way warm enough for me, never mind the horses. How do you manage your horses in the heat?


----------



## Michelle1109 (22 July 2017)

Between 38 - 49" 
AC and lots of water ... ride early or late 

It's not easy


----------



## WandaMare (22 July 2017)

Wow, that's stifling temperatures. I was a wimp in the heat, not sure I would survive temps in the 40's.


----------



## Michelle1109 (23 July 2017)

WandaMare said:



			Wow, that's stifling temperatures. I was a wimp in the heat, not sure I would survive temps in the 40's.
		
Click to expand...

It takes some getting used to!!! 
I like the heat, but anything above 42 is when I give up!!! 

Poor horses some are Arabs and are totally fine, our others are TB or WB!! Ac extra fans cool sponges the works for These guys ( we even put on suncream for the more sensitive horses)


----------



## MagicMelon (24 July 2017)

Michelle1109 said:



			I do own a horse here,,,,,, very hard to manage due to heat  

Lots of water and AC
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts do you keep your horse?  Ive been riding there and lounged about in the pool at the polo club a few times watching dressage (Friesians seem to be the "thing"?).  I bet its not a cheap place to keep a horse!  I always wonder, is it difficult to buy horses there as I assume theres only a limited pool of them, otherwise you'd have to fly them in?  Where do you get things like hay from? I love hearing how people in other countries keep their horses and different problems you have.


----------



## Michelle1109 (24 July 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			Where abouts do you keep your horse?  Ive been riding there and lounged about in the pool at the polo club a few times watching dressage (Friesians seem to be the "thing"?).  I bet its not a cheap place to keep a horse!  I always wonder, is it difficult to buy horses there as I assume theres only a limited pool of them, otherwise you'd have to fly them in?  Where do you get things like hay from? I love hearing how people in other countries keep their horses and different problems you have.
		
Click to expand...

Hahha well I have never seen a Frisian here personally, mainly Arabs TB, WB, there are a large number of horses but it all depends on the quality you are after, I was lucky with mine as he is a bit special WB with a very successful sj career at high levels, I bought him from my YO
I do know that a lot are flown over but that's for ppl wanting to try to compete, Arabs and TB are the cobs of the UAE lol. Always a good one available 

Hay is imported from all over or locally again depends on what you are after, feed is very easy to come by here there is a huge equestrian community dressage SJ polo (endurance unfortunalty, I'm sure you read the reports on the UAE and endurance  ) 

So everything is here in good supply, but not like home. Ad tack /clothes is horrible and crap here it's very hard to find nice stuff again I buy from uk and ship it here, the tack/equipment places I have used have been amazing for shipping here. 

Full Livery is actually cheaper/same as back home 


Only real diferance is quality of trainers /BHS experienced trainers.. level and quality of care differs from yard to yard 
And the damn heat for 3 months of the year!!!!


----------



## texenstar (24 July 2017)

Hey! I lived out there for 3 years with my horse but considering possibly moving back for work in about 6 months time D: with the horses! However, when I last lived there I was young and just accepted that my horses were kept whatever the yard I was on deemed fit but I think I would be a bit more demanding now! I would definitely want some overnight/morning and evening turnout opportunities but they are few and far in between 

Where abouts do you keep your horse? I was at DPEC and DEC for a while


----------



## Michelle1109 (24 July 2017)

texenstar said:



			Hey! I lived out there for 3 years with my horse but considering possibly moving back for work in about 6 months time D: with the horses! However, when I last lived there I was young and just accepted that my horses were kept whatever the yard I was on deemed fit but I think I would be a bit more demanding now! I would definitely want some overnight/morning and evening turnout opportunities but they are few and far in between 

Where abouts do you keep your horse? I was at DPEC and DEC for a while 

Click to expand...

I'm at a really great yard call al Sahara - staff are awesome a kiwi ex criss country nut!!!  -Irish bhs trainer (eventer) and  an ex jockey and really good grooms who actaually j ow about horses 
Arena is basic but sufficient  but if you like desert hacking it's amazing 

Turn out will always be an issue - there are yards with grass paddocks and larger turn out but you are looking at aed3800++ minimum 

Ours are in sand paddocks with hay but every morning and evening (depending on owners request)


----------



## texenstar (24 July 2017)

Michelle1109 said:



			I'm at a really great yard call al Sahara - staff are awesome a kiwi ex criss country nut!!!  -Irish bhs trainer (eventer) and  an ex jockey and really good grooms who actaually j ow about horses 
Arena is basic but sufficient  but if you like desert hacking it's amazing 

Turn out will always be an issue - there are yards with grass paddocks and larger turn out but you are looking at aed3800++ minimum 

Ours are in sand paddocks with hay but every morning and evening (depending on owners request)
		
Click to expand...

Is is the Al Sahra Desert Resort Equestrian Centre? Looks really cool if it is. I will look into it if I do end up moving back


----------



## Michelle1109 (25 July 2017)

texenstar said:



			Is is the Al Sahra Desert Resort Equestrian Centre? Looks really cool if it is. I will look into it if I do end up moving back 

Click to expand...


Yup that's up  really friendly yard - Thai is the one I feel like it's more like back home type yard, easy going safe good care of horses and work with the owners really well. 

I would never move yards here


----------

